# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  BITCOIN: SHORTCUT TO GET RICH ???

## BHARAT KUMAR

Doston,Aap sabhi ko namaskaar.Pichhle kuch mahino se main ek digital currency ko follow kar raha hun. Ye ek encrypted digital currency hai. Jiske prices surprisingly bahut jyada badh rahe hain.Aap sabhi mitron ki kya raay hai??

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Mere khyaal se aaj ke time mein jab investments ko lekar sabhi log serious rehte hain to BITCOIN is a good option.
Aap sabhi ke vichaar amantrit hain.

----------


## anita

Swagat hai manch pe aapka

Bhut dino bad manch pe aaye


Puri jankari de

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Swagat hai manch pe aapka
> 
> Bhut dino bad manch pe aaye
> 
> 
> Puri jankari de


Dhabyawaad Anita ji, darasal iski jaankari ya charcha ke liye thoda bahut knowledge hone se asaani ho jayegi. 
Bitcoin ki shuruwaat 2008 mein hui thi.
Satoshi nagamoto ne ek program banaya jise aaj hum blockchain ke naam se jaante hn. Isi tarah ka.
Uske baad se bitcoin automatically generate ho rahe hain.
Ab interesting baat ye hai ki ye program is hisaab se banaya gya hai ki saal 2140 tak 2.10cr bitcoin generate honge.usle baad generation band ho jayegi. Ab tak 1.60cr ban chuke hn.
Jo bitcoin ke prices badhne ka sabse bada reason h.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Saal 2009 mein just for the sake of using, bitcoin se first transaction ki gyi .jisme 25$ k do pizza ke badle 10000 bitcoins diye gye. Lagbhag 8-13 paise keemat ek bitcoin ki us hisaab se.
Agar aap log guess karein to bhi amdaaza nahi laga payenge ki aaj bitcpin ki keemat kya hai.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Aaj ek bitcoin approx 88-90k ka hai aur keemat continuesly badhti hi jaa rahi hai.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

New posts par click karne ae sutra nazar nahi aa raha hai Anita ji...

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Aajkal Bitcoins se investment karke axhhe returns dene ki kaafi schemes chal rahi hain..jinme genuine fraud har tarah ki schemes hain..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Kya is forum par aisa koi hai jisne bitcoin purcgase kiye hue hn ya mining mein lagaye hue hn??

----------


## anita

Aapka sutr dikh raha hai
Na dikhai dene jaisi koi samasya nahi hai

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> Aapka sutr dikh raha hai
> Na dikhai dene jaisi koi samasya nahi hai


Thank you for your revert Anita ji

----------

